# Alone Season 8! (spoilers inside)



## colorcountrygunner

Anybody else watch this show? Seasons 6 and 7 are on Netflix and season 8 is officially underway on the history channel. If you aren't familiar with it, they take 10 people with survivalist backgrounds and each person is dropped off all alone with only a handful of items off of an approved list to help them survive. These items are things for shelter and building shelter such a tarps, sleeping bags, saws, axes, and the like. They can also bring snares, fishing line and hooks, a bow (longbow or recurve only) and some arrows, and other things for obtaining food. Many of them are successful in building primitive traps such as Paiute deadfalls for catching small animals. A pot for cooking and boiling water and a fire starting tool such as a ferro rod are also allowed. Past seasons have been in areas such as the Canadian Arctic, Mongolia and Patagonia. This season takes place in the aptly named Grizzly Mountain of British Columbia. I'm pulling for Clay Hayes from Idaho to win this year. I started watching his YouTube channel when I got into traditional archery, but I had no idea he was going to be on this season until about a week ago. Episode 1 just aired last Thursday. I think this has the makings to be the best season yet!


----------



## Bax*

I’ve never heard of it, but it sounds like a great show for me to start.

Im just finishing up Season 6 of SOA and will need a new show soon.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Bax* said:


> I’ve never heard of it, but it sounds like a great show for me to start.
> 
> Im just finishing up Season 6 of SOA and will need a new show soon.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!


Give it a watch! I think any outdoorsman type would enjoy it!


----------



## johnnycake

I'll have to give it a check


----------



## Critter

It is interesting to watch and to see just what peoples priorities are when you plan on being in one location for a extended amount of time. It has surprised me at how many contestants don't put a higher priority on shelter and then food. I have seen some real nice shelters built on the show and then a few others that I wouldn't even consider for a weekend outing.


----------



## Finnegan

I've watched and enjoyed a few episodes and notice 2 themes that surprise me. Given that these contestants are experienced outdoorsmen who are aware beforehand, I've been surprised by the obsessive fear of predators that some contestants seem to have. Maybe it's just for dramatic effect. Even more surprising is how many of the contestants whine about being alone. I suppose it is, after all, just "reality" TV?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Finnegan said:


> I've watched and enjoyed a few episodes and notice 2 themes that surprise me. Given that these contestants are experienced outdoorsmen who are aware beforehand, I've been surprised by the obsessive fear of predators that some contestants seem to have. Maybe it's just for dramatic effect. Even more surprising is how many of the contestants whine about being alone. I suppose it is, after all, just "reality" TV?


I'm not a big fan of "reality" TV and manufactured drama. I don't really get that vibe off of alone though. The show has a pretty legitimate feel to me anyway. I know what you are talking about though. The first season or 2 had some real wannabe types that had no business being out there. I couldn't believe how big of Oscar Meyer weenies some of those guy were because they saw a bear or could hear wolves. The later seasons I feel were much better to watch than the earlier ones.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

As far as the whole whining about being alone thing, I get it. Humans are pack animals and extreme isolation takes a heavy toll on the psyche.


----------



## Vanilla

I watched the one season on Netflix when I was on covid isolation. It is the one in the Canadian Arctic. Not shocking to me the guy wearing Kuiu won... (take that, Bax!) I still want to know how they were able to hunt a moose. And that whole deal still fascinates

I’ll admit the first few episodes were very interesting, but they lost steam over time. I’d watch another season, though.


----------



## HunterDavid

Last season was pretty amazing. The overall winner killed a musk ox basically by hand (knife I believe). Pretty amazing .


----------



## colorcountrygunner

HunterDavid said:


> Last season was pretty amazing. The overall winner killed a musk ox basically by hand (knife I believe). Pretty amazing .


Wounded it with his bow first and finished it off with his knife


----------



## Vanilla

It was crazy to me that someone can have an entire moose and basically starve to death eating it over a 30+ day period due to the lack of fat in the meat. 

I did learn some interesting things watch that season. Some of their shelters were incredible!


----------



## taxidermist

I saw the one that the guy killed the musk ox. That was a pretty tuff situation for sure. I always thought I could "hang out" in the woods living off the land, but after that show, I'll stay in the EZ Chair and watch someone else do it. Makes you look at your essentials you carry into the woods a little closer, at least it did for me.


----------



## Airborne

Dang it peoples! Ya need to not spoil the show for those that have not finished it! I am on the last episode of season 7 on netflix and now I know who wins! flippin-A! 

I have been really impressed with a lot of the females on the show--there have been some really talented survival gals. I find it interesting that they seem to do so well with less calories than the men.

I don't watch a lot of TV and never reality TV but my inlaws watched the show and insisted I would like it and should give it a try. They were right--it's the only reality show I have ever enjoyed and I think most outdoors folks would like it. Give it a try if you have not seen it--just don't spoil the ending!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Airborne said:


> Dang it peoples! Ya need to not spoil the show for those that have not finished it! I am on the last episode of season 7 on netflix and now I know who wins! flippin-A!
> 
> I have been really impressed with a lot of the females on the show--there have been some really talented survival gals. I find it interesting that they seem to do so well with less calories than the men.
> 
> I don't watch a lot of TV and never reality TV but my inlaws watched the show and insisted I would like it and should give it a try. They were right--it's the only reality show I have ever enjoyed and I think most outdoors folks would like it. Give it a try if you have not seen it--just don't spoil the ending!


Sorry if that was my post! I made a post with a spoiler in it without even thinking. Then I rushed to delete it, but maybe the damage was already done. Here's the bright side, though. There's a brand new season going right now only one episode deep that I can't ruin for you!


----------



## Vanilla

I get frustrated when people post spoilers as well, but what is the statute of limitations on not being able to talk about an episode/series/movie/etc? The season I hinted at the winner is two years old now. Is it just indefinite in this day and age of binging old series?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Vanilla said:


> I get frustrated when people post spoilers as well, but what is the statute of limitations on not being able to talk about an episode/series/movie/etc? The season I hinted at the winner is two years old now. Is it just indefinite in this day and age of binging old series?


I don't know the answer to your question, but I thought it would be fun to discuss the episodes of season 8 as the season progresses, so I added a spoiler tag to the thread title. Now nobody can say they weren't fairly warned! With that being said, has anybody caught the first episode of season 8 yet?


----------



## callofthewild2

i did see it but for me i have not seen anyone stand out yet as a personal favorite to win it. but we are only one episode in.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

callofthewild2 said:


> i did see it but for me i have not seen anyone stand out yet as a personal favorite to win it. but we are only one episode in.


I'm calling it now. Clay Hayes!


----------



## Airborne

Vanilla said:


> I get frustrated when people post spoilers as well, but what is the statute of limitations on not being able to talk about an episode/series/movie/etc? The season I hinted at the winner is two years old now. Is it just indefinite in this day and age of binging old series?


I don't have a problem with spoilers if mentioned in the thread header like colorcountry changed so we are good. I also understand the statute of limitations argument but I only have netflix and that season just became available to me on June 1st so to me it's brand new. It's not that big of deal--I finished up that season last night and it was still Awesome even knowing the ending. I think Roland is a freakin cave man--stubborn and tough! I can see him being hard to get a long with too. Would you guys hire him as your alaskan guide if you were hunting up there? I can definitely see some pluses and minuses hunting with him!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Airborne said:


> I don't have a problem with spoilers if mentioned in the thread header like colorcountry changed so we are good. I also understand the statute of limitations argument but I only have netflix and that season just became available to me on June 1st so to me it's brand new. It's not that big of deal--I finished up that season last night and it was still Awesome even knowing the ending. I think Roland is a freakin cave man--stubborn and tough! I can see him being hard to get a long with too. Would you guys hire him as your alaskan guide if you were hunting up there? I can definitely see some pluses and minuses hunting with him!


He seemed to get pretty reflective toward the end of his time there. Talking about how he used to be difficult with his mom and how he didn't have many friends because people told him he was a little too intense. I definitely know what you mean. You have to respect the guy after watching what he did, but he might not be the easiest guy to be around. After everything he did in season 7, I would have to crown him as the all-time leading cred point holder.


----------



## johnnycake

colorcountrygunner said:


> He seemed to get pretty reflective toward the end of his time there. Talking about how he used to be difficult with his mom and how he didn't have many friends because people told him he was a little too intense. I definitely know what you mean. You have to respect the guy after watching what he did, but he might not be the easiest guy to be around. After everything he did in season 7, I would have to crown him as the all-time leading cred point holder.


Well now I'm gonna have to watch Season 7 and then come back and argue why I should have more cred points. I must defend mine honor


----------



## colorcountrygunner

johnnycake said:


> Well now I'm gonna have to watch Season 7 and then come back and argue why I should have more cred points. I must defend mine honor


First you must wrist rocket that ptarmigan from the fred meyer parking lot!


----------



## Vanilla

I have only seen season 6. I’ll have to check out season 7 now on Netflix. The interest in these types of shows for me isn’t the suspense of the winner, although that adds to it. These people that make it far into these shows are legitimately survival experts. I’m hoping to learn something from them.

My kids tapped out on the show in season 6 when they started showing them eating the bowels and insides of rabbits and squirrels.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Vanilla said:


> I have only seen season 6. I’ll have to check out season 7 now on Netflix. The interest in these types of shows for me isn’t the suspense of the winner, although that adds to it. These people that make it far into these shows are legitimately survival experts. I’m hoping to learn something from them.
> 
> My kids tapped out on the show in season 6 when they started showing them eating the bowels and insides of rabbits and squirrels.


In earlier seasons contestants were eating mice. I never would have thought of mice as a food source for humans


----------



## Critter

colorcountrygunner said:


> In earlier seasons contestants were eating mice. I never would have thought of mice as a food source for humans


If you get a few of them they make a pretty good stew

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

I watch every episode of every season. It's one of those things I see that I like to think I could do but know I could not.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

colorcountrygunner said:


> Anybody else watch this show? Seasons 6 and 7 are on Netflix and season 8 is officially underway on the history channel. If you aren't familiar with it, they take 10 people with survivalist backgrounds and each person is dropped off all alone with only a handful of items off of an approved list to help them survive. These items are things for shelter and building shelter such a tarps, sleeping bags, saws, axes, and the like. They can also bring snares, fishing line and hooks, a bow (longbow or recurve only) and some arrows, and other things for obtaining food. Many of them are successful in building primitive traps such as Paiute deadfalls for catching small animals. A pot for cooking and boiling water and a fire starting tool such as a ferro rod are also allowed. Past seasons have been in areas such as the Canadian Arctic, Mongolia and Patagonia. This season takes place in the aptly named Grizzly Mountain of British Columbia. I'm pulling for Clay Hayes from Idaho to win this year. I started watching his YouTube channel when I got into traditional archery, but I had no idea he was going to be on this season until about a week ago. Episode 1 just aired last Thursday. I think this has the makings to be the best season yet!


My Wife and I have been watching Alone since the first episode of the first season. We've already placing our bets. I'm pulling for Clay Hayes, and of the people shown thus far, I think he might be the winner.

He seemed VERY familiar the instant I saw him on TV. As it turns out, I've seen him on those BHA "backcountry college" videos, and i've run accross his youtube channel "twisted stave" at least once or twice. He's pretty knowledgeable. Ten years as a wildlife biologist, and years of practical field experience to add to that is nothing to sneeze at.

As the show goes, I think there are three reasons why people tap out:
1. ) Starving
2.) Accident or medical emergency (already happend, theres always someone who taps in the first 5 days)
3.) Pussied out. The usual crybaby stuff. "I miss my family", and that t ype of thing. I probably shouldn't belittle this reason, but I am.

Occasionally a 4th reason is they lost some crucial piece of equipment, like a ferro rod. At least two contestants lost theirs in previous seasons.

It's always fun to speculate, "If i was on, what would make me tap?". Personally, I think i'd tap out due to lack of, or not enough food. Probably on day 3. I've always been a skinny cuss, blessed or cursed with a high metabolism. 5'10", and at the end of winter, ill weigh around 177, by the end of hunting seasons, ill be around 165. My wife thinks i'd tap for the 4th reason, losing something. She thinks id get royally pissed off (correct on that), and then not try and improvise around it. (Thought my wife knew me better then that....... )


----------



## Vanilla

I'm definitely not tough enough to last a month out in the wild all by myself, let alone 100 days like some have.


----------



## johnnycake

I could handle the wilds...but not the being alone part. I need at least one other person. It is terrifying being stuck alone with only myself in my head.


----------



## Brettski7

I love this show. Have also been watching new season of Naked and Afraid XL since it’s in the swamps of Louisiana where I’m from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Episode 2 of season 8 airs tonight!


----------



## APD

Airborne said:


> Dang it peoples! Ya need to not spoil the show for those that have not finished it! I am on the last episode of season 7 on netflix and now I know who wins! flippin-A!
> 
> I have been really impressed with a lot of the females on the show--there have been some really talented survival gals. I find it interesting that they seem to do so well with less calories than the men.
> 
> I don't watch a lot of TV and never reality TV but my inlaws watched the show and insisted I would like it and should give it a try. They were right--it's the only reality show I have ever enjoyed and I think most outdoors folks would like it. Give it a try if you have not seen it--just don't spoil the ending!


Spoiler alert! Edward Norton's character and Tyler Durden are the same person in Fight Club.


----------



## APD

Brettski7 said:


> I love this show. Have also been watching new season of Naked and Afraid XL since it’s in the swamps of Louisiana where I’m from.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What part of the bayou?


----------



## Brettski7

APD said:


> What part of the bayou?


From north LA Shreveport area and lived 10 years in Lafayette area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APD

Brettski7 said:


> From north LA Shreveport area and lived 10 years in Lafayette area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I used to deer hunt in sherburn wma and south of rayne for duck...pecan island.


----------



## Brettski7

APD said:


> Nice. I used to deer hunt in sherburn wma and south of rayne for duck...pecan island.


Familiar with both. Wife taught at Rayne. Duck hunting can be good around there. Those catfish fields are awesome to hunt. Sherburn I hear has big deer if you got a boat and can get to them. 

Alone episode 2 tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APD

Brettski7 said:


> Familiar with both. Wife taught at Rayne. Duck hunting can be good around there. Those catfish fields are awesome to hunt. Sherburn I hear has big deer if you got a boat and can get to them.
> 
> Alone episode 2 tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well, if you have any questions about the transition, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Airborne

APD said:


> Spoiler alert! Edward Norton's character and Tyler Durden are the same person in Fight Club.


The first rule of fight club is you do not talk about fight club! 😆


----------



## backcountry

Holed up after a minor, routine surgery and just finished Season 2. 

Don't envy those people after about day 30. That mental threshold starts to show pretty heavily, even earlier during the first season. I've spent 10 days alone and you get into a rhythm but 3+ weeks alone is a completely different game. I use to always joke that long distance backpacking was the "art of suffering gracefully" and I doubt I'd have the chops to have any grace after more than 3 weeks that isolated.

So glad to see new location on Season 3! Curious to see the new difficulties and strategies emerge in these places.


----------



## Vanilla

I bumped into a thru hiker a few weeks ago out on his own. I was picking his brain on a couple things and made the comment, “Sorry, I don’t mean to keep you here. You probably want to get on your way instead of talking to me.”

His response was: “You’re actually the first person I’ve spoken to in 3 days. This is kind of nice.”

We chatted for about 10 minutes, and when the thunder boomed close we both decided it was time to get on with our days. I couldn’t even do a week alone. That would be tough mentally.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Alone Season 9 is now airing and the first two episodes are out. Anybody watching? I will refrain from saying too much and risk throwing out spoilers, but it is in Labrador Canada this time if anybody is interested in checking it out.


----------



## KineKilla

Yep. Always watch. I usually am too busy during the week but have them set to record. Just finished episode 2 about an hour ago.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane

I called in to be placed in the contestants list about a year and a half ago.
I had retired from the government about 18 months before that so time was not an issue.
I did a phone interview with them and got called back to do a video ( probably along with another million people).
I told them I only had one hand and I think that was what piqued their interest and what got me bumped up their list.
Anyways, during the second interview they told me I would have to set cameras up on myself 24/7 if I were to actually be called on the show.
They were very nice people but I couldn’t stand the whole camera thing, I fish/boat/hunt a lot on my own and can barely take one or two pictures on each trip.
I am man enough to admit I chickened out.


----------

